# PSU's For Crunchers ??



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

I am looking for some input on a good PSU to run my crunching rigs with.

The rig's will mainly be-
Q6600
maybe a low end GPU (9600GSO or something)
and the usual HDD,fans etc

So I would like to get a couple of PSU's for my rigs and would like some idea's.

Would like 80%+ efficiency if possible and probably ~400W

So any thoughts, throw them out here 

EDIT: And another thought, reliability would be good as well


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

I just setup a "scrap yard" cruncher with similar specs and used this PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031

Works great and at a decent price.  
Here's how it worked out for me - http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=34011&postcount=64


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> I just setup a "scrap yard" cruncher with similar specs and used this PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031
> 
> Works great and at a decent price.
> Here's how it worked out for me - http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=34011&postcount=64



Like the cheap case 

Do you know if that PSU is 80+% efficient ??

I want to keep the power bills down as much as possible.

Anyone heard of Powercool PSU's before ??

EDIT:I see it is 70%+ efficiency...but will keep in mind.


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Like the cheap case
> 
> Do you know if that PSU is 80+% efficient ??
> 
> ...




The 80% efficiency rating on PSU's won't make a difference in the amount of electricty consumed.  I could be wrong on this, but if you take and compare two PSU's, one being 70% efficient, the other being 80% efficient, your rig will consume the same amount of electricity on both PSU's.  The 80% efficient PSU just handles it's power better.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Ahh I thought with it handling it's power better that you then used less draw at the wall.

I am clueless on this , so cant hurt to try and learn more on this subject.


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Ahh I thought with it handling it's power better that you then used less draw at the wall.
> 
> I am clueless on this , so cant hurt to try and learn more on this subject.



I could be totally wrong here, I don't think I am but the possibility is there 

From the way I understand it is, your machine consumes XX amount of electricity.  Whether you have a PSU that is 90% efficient, or 60% efficient, you still consume XX amount of electricity.  However, the 90%/80% just handles it's rails/load much better than the others.


----------



## Flyordie (May 4, 2009)

If its just a Q6600...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151057
Cause i like quality stuffz.
--------
Efficiency... lol.
You machine uses 300W.
Your PSU is rated at 85% efficiency.
Add 15% of 300W to the total to get the draw from the wall.
---
Your machine uses 300W.
Your PSU is rated at 70% Efficiency.
Add 30% of 300W to get the total draw from the wall.

Thats efficiency.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

So really the 80+ would only help if your system was nearing the limit of the PSU, it would be able to handle the load better than one with less efficiency.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> If its just a Q6600...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151057
> Cause i like quality stuffz.



Thanks !! not bad.

Was looking at these, but dont know anything about Powercool 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370107998212


----------



## Baleful (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> So really the 80+ would only help if your system was nearing the limit of the PSU, it would be able to handle the load better than one with less efficiency.



Exactly.


----------



## 4x4n (May 4, 2009)

One of the best psu's for the price is the Antec EW 500. They can be had for around $50 bucks.  I am using 2 of them with Q6600's and 8800GT's running 24/7.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

4x4n said:


> One of the best psu's for the price is the Antec EW 500. They can be had for around $50 bucks.  I am using 2 of them with Q6600's and 8800GT's running 24/7.



Thanks 4x4n, will take a look at those as well.

All seem to be around the £50/$75 mark for these PSU's


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> The 80% efficiency rating on PSU's won't make a difference in the amount of electricty consumed.  I could be wrong on this, but if you take and compare two PSU's, one being 70% efficient, the other being 80% efficient, your rig will consume the same amount of electricity on both PSU's.  The 80% efficient PSU just handles it's power better.



You kindof correct. The "system"will consume more electricity due to 10% of the energy being wasted. But the components will consume the same amount of electricity.

I don;t know if you'd be able to find them where you are, but i'd recommend AcBel PSU's. They have 80% efficiency models and are generally cheaper than most big name brands

Usually the "Efficency" of electrical components is talking about Electricity in vs. out. ex: 1000w in 800w out would be 80% efficient.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Never heard of AcBel before.

And they dont seem very popular here, as there are very few for sale that I see.


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Never heard of AcBel before.
> 
> And they dont seem very popular here, as there are very few for sale that I see.



They are an oem manufacturer. They only make PSU and they make them for the big-brands who label them. Usually cost about 70% of the price for the same product.

http://www.compucon.com.au/acbel/acbel.htm - Here's a linky


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Any I can find are IBM/AcBel models but only very few and 100-200W models.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Any I can find are IBM/AcBel models but only very few and 100-200W models.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



No worries, they aren;t that widespread. I'm guessing they're easier to find in asia as this is where they are based.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2009)

If I were you, I'd pick up an Enermax MODU82+ 525w ($90 after mail-in-rebate).  Once you go modular, you don't go back.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If I were you, I'd pick up an Enermax MODU82+ 525w ($90 after mail-in-rebate).  Once you go modular, you don't go back.



I have two Enermax PSU's, just not the new ones, and love them.

Only thing that PSU is £80/$120 here in the UK...damn ...wish we could order from the egg

EDIT: For any UK readers, Enermax's RMA is amazing..they had my new PSU out to me within 5 days of me sending mine off


----------



## alucasa (May 4, 2009)

Another vote for Antec. With Q6600, 350w one should be fine with just a 9600GSO. We aren't talking about main rigs or anything big, so better get the cheapest while maintaining efficiency.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Well I just snagged a Coolermaster 460W for £25, will do for just a cruncher rig 

+1 on the Antec's, running a 850W Signature range on one of my main rigs and really like it.

Now to see if I can get any other good deals out there 

Thanks for all the help guy's, keeping an eye out for all the ones mentioned.


----------

